# iPad 1 VS. iPad 2



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

I've grown very bored with my Samsung Galaxy 10.1 Tab and want to pick up a used iPad off eBay to play around with since I have a 6 month full refund policy on my TAB (thanks to Amex Premium Return program - $50/yr).

There are some good eBay deals on the iPad 2 (which I find surprising) and of course better deals on the iPad 1. I was an iPhone user (with some Android back and forth moves) and currently have an Android phone so I am not one of those Apple zealots (in fact, I can't stand Apple as a company and despise walking into any of their stores).

Anyway, aside from the obvious (faster CPU, a bit lighter, camera (which don't care)) are there any COMPATIBILITY issues with the iPad 1? Are there a lot of apps that will not run on the 1 but will on the 2? Are there any MAJOR reasons to spend the extra $150 on the "2?"


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> Are there any MAJOR reasons to spend the extra $150 on the "2?"


If you think you're going to play a lot of games, the iPad2 dual-core processor will allow some games to run better. Plus the built-in front/rear cameras allows us to Skype or Facetime with kids and grandkids. (Rear camera is handy when you want to show them something you're talking about.)

Otherwise, for browsing, e-mail, and the apps we use, the experience is similar between my iPad2 and my son's iPad1. That said, there may be some apps you find that would benefit from the dual core processor. Just my .02.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> If you think you're going to play a lot of games, the iPad2 dual-core processor will allow some games to run better. Plus the built-in front/rear cameras allows us to Skype or Facetime with kids and grandkids. (Rear camera is handy when you want to show them something you're talking about.)
> 
> Otherwise, for browsing, e-mail, and the apps we use, the experience is similar between my iPad2 and my son's iPad1. That said, there may be some apps you find that would benefit from the dual core processor. Just my .02.


I'd agree with Steve.

It comes down to what you plan to do with the iPad (games or no games) and the form factor (weight) difference.

Both units are good tablets, although I'm still enjoying my Android tablet far more than the iPad these days (I have one of each) based on the ability to view HD content in HD. But for daily use, either the iPad or iPad2 will do you fine.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

We have both on the same account and mostly the same apps. The wife and I use them pretty much interchangably. Netflix, HBO/Go, and ESPN Streaming work equally as well (with a good net connection).

I'd get as much memory vs the 2 over the original, particularly if you plan to carry a lot of video.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> I've grown very bored with my Samsung Galaxy 10.1 Tab


As have I with my iPad2. Nobody uses it now. It just sits in a corner, lost and alone....:nono2:

Rich


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

rich584 said:


> As have I with my iPad2. Nobody uses it now. It just sits in a corner, lost and alone....:nono2:


Why not sell it to TBlazer? You guys are both in NJ, no? 

You'd have to pry our iPad2 from our cold dead hands, here. We use it a lot.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> Why not sell it to TBlazer? You guys are both in NJ, no?
> 
> You'd have to pry our iPad2 from our cold dead hands, here. We use it a lot.


Matchmaker....matchmaker....make me a match....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Matchmaker....matchmaker....make me a match....


Just checked eBay, looks like I could get over $400 for mine now. Think he'd pay that much???

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> Why not sell it to TBlazer? You guys are both in NJ, no?
> 
> You'd have to pry our iPad2 from our cold dead hands, here. We use it a lot.


Too many desktops and laptops. The iPads really pale in comparison to them. Even my granddaughter got bored with it.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> Just checked eBay, looks like I could get over $400 for mine now. Think he'd pay that much???
> 
> Rich


:shrug:

I guess perhaps you and TBlazer need some PM discussion along those lines.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

rich584 said:


> Too many desktops and laptops. The iPads really pale in comparison to them. Even my granddaughter got bored with it.
> 
> Rich


I guess it really comes down to how you use the iPad. Mine is part of my daily routine especially when I do cardio on the treadmill (see attachment). Not to mention e-mail, internet, and everything else tireless rehashed here over and over again.

True, the newness has worn off but the iPad has assimilated so much into my lifestyle that I can't imagine being without it.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> ... True, the newness has worn off but the iPad has assimilated so much into my lifestyle that I can't imagine being without it.


Same here.

I'm no longer chained to my keyboard/office, and iCloud should be awesome to keep all my iStuff in sync and integrated.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> I guess it really comes down to how you use the iPad. Mine is part of my daily routine especially when I do cardio on the treadmill (see attachment). Not to mention e-mail, internet, and everything else tireless rehashed here over and over again.
> 
> True, the newness has worn off but the iPad has assimilated so much into my lifestyle that I can't imagine being without it.


Pretty neat Chris. You are absolutely right.

It comes down to how (and if) someone will use their tablet. As some have stated before, a tablet is not "right" for everyone - you have to have a purpose. Tablet user value tends to be based on mobility and convenience. There's also a gamer crowd out there too that enjoy them.

I use mine daily to save alot of time for work, enjoy watching HD video (and other video content) when traveling - which is alot - and specific applications including travelin information, online banking, news, sports, and weather, as well tech info, mobile Internet browsing, and MS Office content creation. I have an Android cloud access, as well as an iPad one. If I can get my security folks to authorize me for VPN, I have pretty much replaced my laptop.

That's a *very cool *use of your tablet!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

With the weather cooling off, I'll again start using ours an extra hour of so on the indoor bicycle. If it's above 55 degrees and not raining, I put the iPad down and go riding outside!

The wife rides more indoors than I do and consumes lots of reading on the Kindle app.

I continue to read the daily paper on the iPad via Goodreader and in the background typically listen to our local NPR station or the weekend recording of 'Prarie Home Companion'.

At this point, other than the wife's software development, we use the iPads as much or more than our laptops and certainly our desktops.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

"rich584" said:


> Just checked eBay, looks like I could get over $400 for mine now. Think he'd pay that much???
> 
> Rich


Less about 10% in eBay and PayPal fees plus shipping plus dealing with all those good folks. 

I was actually looking for the GSM version but my mind could be changed.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> Less about 10% in eBay and PayPal fees plus shipping plus dealing with all those good folks.
> 
> I was actually looking for the GSM version but my mind could be changed.


Don't forget my 10%!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> Don't forget my 10%!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> :shrug:
> 
> I guess perhaps you and TBlazer need some PM discussion along those lines.


I very rarely sell things to people I know. There's nothing wrong with my iPad, but I think if I do sell it, I'd sell it on eBay.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> I guess it really comes down to how you use the iPad. Mine is part of my daily routine especially when I do cardio on the treadmill (see attachment). Not to mention e-mail, internet, and everything else tireless rehashed here over and over again.
> 
> True, the newness has worn off but the iPad has assimilated so much into my lifestyle that I can't imagine being without it.


Just different strokes for different people. I hit baseballs for exercise and listen to sports talk stations. Since I don't work...

My wife doesn't even want to take it to work, she'd rather use her laptop. They've started giving people where she works iPads and nobody seems to be taking them. She says they are good for Power Point presentations. Little else of interest to her.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> Less about 10% in eBay and PayPal fees plus shipping plus dealing with all those good folks.


Yeah, I sold some stuff a couple months ago and couldn't believe how much I got charged.



> I was actually looking for the GSM version but my mind could be changed.


What's a GSM?

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd love it if I could work on an iPad all day. If they had Photoshop and Word for the iPad I could probably go most days without touching a desktop computer. 

I know there are alternatives to Photoshop and Word. They are very nice, but I need REAL Photoshop and Word for many reasons.

Rich, presuming that you're kidding, but for the unitiated, GSM, the Global System for Mobile (communications), is the technology underlying AT&T's and T-Mobile's voice networks. It is not strictly correct to call an AT&T iPad a GSM device but the 3G standards it uses are most commonly paired with GSM phones. The use of a GSM-compatible SIM and the fact that AT&T voice devices use GSM makes the use of the term "GSM" appropriate enough with iPads in my opinion.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Steve said:


> If you think you're going to play a lot of games, the iPad2 dual-core processor will allow some games to run better. Plus the built-in front/rear cameras allows us to Skype or Facetime with kids and grandkids. (Rear camera is handy when you want to show them something you're talking about.)
> 
> Otherwise, for browsing, e-mail, and the apps we use, the experience is similar between my iPad2 and my son's iPad1. That said, there may be some apps you find that would benefit from the dual core processor. Just my .02.


 I would never take pictures (with a tablet), I use my laptop, desktop or Samsung Infuse for Skype and the only game I play is Solitaire. . My Grandkids prefer to use my 27" Dell monitor for their games over the games on my Samsung Tablet. So an iPad 1 might do just fine.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

rich584 said:


> Yeah, I sold some stuff a couple months ago and couldn't believe how much I got charged.
> 
> What's a GSM?
> 
> Rich


I get a 20% discount on my fees for eBay and PayPal (Powerseller & Toprated Seller) so it averages for me across a lot of sales between eBay, PayPal and shipping all combined around 8.1% of the sale.

GSM = built-in cellular modem for data through AT&T or T-Mo when no wi-fi exists plus the GSM version has a GPS chip in it which the wi-fi version does not. Wi-Fi uses internet and cell tower for GPS with much less accuracy.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

TBlazer, I'd also give up 3G and go wifi only to lower the cost (and no monthly).

Even when we're traveling, I don't find any real necessity to have a data plan on the iPads. Wifi is so available, if you're in the car and absolutely have to download something, pop into a McDonalds or SB.

The one weekend we were in the mountains at a friends condo with no wifi (and no 3G), we tethered his Verizon phone for $10 for the month. Slow but worked.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'd love it if I could work on an iPad all day. If they had Photoshop and Word for the iPad I could probably go most days without touching a desktop computer.
> 
> I know there are alternatives to Photoshop and Word. They are very nice, but I need REAL Photoshop and Word for many reasons.
> 
> Rich, presuming that you're kidding, but for the unitiated, GSM, the Global System for Mobile (communications), is the technology underlying AT&T's and T-Mobile's voice networks. It is not strictly correct to call an AT&T iPad a GSM device but the 3G standards it uses are most commonly paired with GSM phones. The use of a GSM-compatible SIM and the fact that AT&T voice devices use GSM makes the use of the term "GSM" appropriate enough with iPads in my opinion.


I wasn't kidding, just ignorant (and not afraid to admit it ) and curious. So, if I read your explanation correctly he wants a 3G iPad, correct?

Rich


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> I would never take pictures (with a tablet)


Didn't mean taking stills, though you could, if you wanted to. 

With Facetime, you can flip between the front facing video camera and the rear video camera when you're in a call. So if I'm babysitting my grandson and face-timing my daughter at work, e.g., I can show her what he's doing at the moment. While I'm in the call with her, I just flip to the rear camera and aim the back of the tablet at him. Meanwhile, I'm still looking at her in the main window, but him in the PIP window. She sees him in her main window. It's actually very cool.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> TBlazer, I'd also give up 3G and go wifi only to lower the cost (and no monthly).
> 
> Even when we're traveling, I don't find any real necessity to have a data plan on the iPads. Wifi is so available, if you're in the car and absolutely have to download something, pop into a McDonalds or SB.
> 
> The one weekend we were in the mountains at a friends condo with no wifi (and no 3G), we tethered his Verizon phone for $10 for the month. Slow but worked.


Verizon also sells a gizmo for $50 that's a bit bigger than a credit card and is 3G and WiFi. You can put up to five WiFi devices on it. I'd rather have that than the 3G iPad.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> I get a 20% discount on my fees for eBay and PayPal (Powerseller & Toprated Seller) so it averages for me across a lot of sales between eBay, PayPal and shipping all combined around 8.1% of the sale.
> 
> GSM = built-in cellular modem for data through AT&T or T-Mo when no wi-fi exists plus the GSM version has a GPS chip in it which the wi-fi version does not. Wi-Fi uses internet and cell tower for GPS with much less accuracy.


My wife just told me not to sell it. Gotta obey....:lol:

Rich


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Both units are good tablets, although I'm still enjoying my Android tablet far more than the iPad these days (I have one of each) based on the ability to view HD content in HD. But for daily use, either the iPad or iPad2 will do you fine.


What are the differences in pixels per inch on the two units? I was under the impression that the Pad 2 had hi resolution....?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> What are the differences in pixels per inch on the two units? I was under the impression that the Pad 2 had hi resolution....?


Most Android Honeycomb tablets support 720p/1080i HD.

10.1" screen...1280x800....160 PPI

iPad2 is:

9.7" screen...1024x768...132 PPI


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, that's the one weak point of the iPad2 in my opinion. It would have been nice to see something approaching 1080p resolution on it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, that's the one weak point of the iPad2 in my opinion. It would have been nice to see something approaching 1080p resolution on it.


The Android tablets actually can play 1080p video content (but in 720p/1080i resolution mode of course)...still....its a stunning HD presentation.

The iPad2 actually does a pretty decent job with its resolution too...nothing to sneeze at...but you can tell the difference with true HD content.

I've read Apple was considering upgrading the screen resolution in the iPad3...only time will tell. If Apple offered an iPad3 with HD resolution, USB (non-adapter) connectivity and sd card (or microSd card) storage expansion...well...one might just make it into this household. Until then...

With iPad3's imminent around the corner in the next few months...some folks might just be waiting.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

To be clear, iPads can output 720p to HDTVs with the proper adapter. I was just hoping for a little better screen resolution.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> To be clear, iPads can output 720p to HDTVs with the proper adapter. I was just hoping for a little better screen resolution.


I figured that was the case, especially since the Mac Book supports a higher screen resolution.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dang! I love it when I ask a question and it's answered almost immediately, *and with facts *and no BS. Thanks, 'fan, and I mean this with out any trace of any irony or smack down of any kind. (I think the 'fan will know this, but for others I want to make that clear.)

Now for the irony: Remember when Mr. Jobs produced computers without (gasp!) floppy disk drives? And the MacBook Air without an optical drive? (in re: USB not available as std. on iPads or phones)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, that's the one weak point of the iPad2 in my opinion. It would have been nice to see something approaching 1080p resolution on it.


Try running that iPad 720p output thru an upscaling AV receiver. Big difference between doing that and connecting the HDMI cable directly to the TV. Especially a plasma TV.

Rich


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

dennisj00 said:


> TBlazer, I'd also give up 3G and go wifi only to lower the cost (and no monthly).
> 
> Even when we're traveling, I don't find any real necessity to have a data plan on the iPads. Wifi is so available, if you're in the car and absolutely have to download something, pop into a McDonalds or SB.
> 
> The one weekend we were in the mountains at a friends condo with no wifi (and no 3G), we tethered his Verizon phone for $10 for the month. Slow but worked.


I see what you are saying (because you typed it!) but there really is no cost unless as you did while camping you needed it. There is no contract and, as I am sure you know, you buy data by the month so for $15 I could get 200MB or $25 5GB the one time I would need it (like if I plan a long drive) and never buy it again. Plus the GPS advantage.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Steve said:


> Didn't mean taking stills, though you could, if you wanted to.
> 
> With Facetime, you can flip between the front facing video camera and the rear video camera when you're in a call. So if I'm babysitting my grandson and face-timing my daughter at work, e.g., I can show her what he's doing at the moment. While I'm in the call with her, I just flip to the rear camera and aim the back of the tablet at him. Meanwhile, I'm still looking at her in the main window, but him in the PIP window. She sees him in her main window. It's actually very cool.


I can do that with Skype with my (whichever I have at the moment) Android phone. When I had my iPhone Facetime was cool but limited only to another iFruit device. My daughter and her husband with Android devices are driving across Europe in a car they picked up in Germany to eventually have delivered to the USA and we've been Skyping all week between their phones and laptop and my laptop and phone. Pretty neat.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

> we've been Skyping all week between their phones and laptop and my laptop and phone. Pretty neat.


It is. I remember attending the 1964 World's Fair as a kid and marveling at the prospect of video calls. Touch tone dialing too! 

In case it matters, you can Skype on the iPad2 as well.

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/skype-for-ipad/id442012681?mt=8


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

rich584 said:


> Verizon also sells a gizmo for $50 that's a bit bigger than a credit card and is 3G and WiFi. You can put up to five WiFi devices on it. I'd rather have that than the 3G iPad.
> 
> Rich


You can do that on most Android phones or on an iPhone without that device. You turn them into a WiFi hot-spot. Yea, they all have those boxes you are referring to (AT&T, Verizon, T-Mo and Sprint) except you have to pay $40 or whatever it is, a month to use it. It's like paying for another line plus it's yet another device to have to carry and keep charged. They are a bit larger than a credit card. They make a large bulge in your pocket. 

AT&T is cracking down on using the phone for that purpose without paying the extra $10/month for the tethering plan. I've tethered my Galaxy Tab to my phone a couple times but it's just one more thing to have to deal with. I like the idea of the data built into the device and only pay when needed thus the GSM iPad.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Steve said:


> It is. I remember attending the 1964 World's Fair as a kid and marveling at the prospect of video calls. Touch tone dialing too!
> 
> In case it matters, you can Skype on the iPad2 as well.
> 
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/skype-for-ipad/id442012681?mt=8


 That's good. How about the iPhone? I sort of remember you could if you were jailbroken.

I remember the 1964 (and 1965) World's Fair. I went there for my Senior Prom and we had dinner on top of that tower if I remember correctly. I think it turned. Other than that the only other thing I remember is the GM display and being at the Jersey shore for sunrise. :grin:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> That's good. How about the iPhone? I sort of remember you could if you were jailbroken.


No, there's an app specifically for the iPhone as well: http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-mobile/download/iphone-for-skype/



> I remember the 1964 (and 1965) World's Fair. I went there for my Senior Prom and we had dinner on top of that tower if I remember correctly. I think it turned. Other than that the only other thing I remember is the GM display and being at the Jersey shore for sunrise. :grin:


You got me by a decade, then.  Here's that phone, BTW. It transmitted images at a whopping 30 frames per minute! :eek2:


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

TBlazer07 said:


> Anyway, aside from the obvious (faster CPU, a bit lighter, camera (which don't care)) are there any COMPATIBILITY issues with the iPad 1? Are there a lot of apps that will not run on the 1 but will on the 2? Are there any MAJOR reasons to spend the extra $150 on the "2?"


My wife has an iPad and I have an iPad2. So far I've never run across an app that won't run equally well on either one.

One more difference I haven't seen in this thread is that if you plug in an external monitor the iPad2 will mirror whatever is on the screen to the external monitor. For the iPad it depends on the application knowing what to do with the external monitor. Likely only an issue if you want to run the iPad into a projector.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have the HDMI adapter for both and neither the iPad or iPad2 mirrors to the TV. I thought that was a feature of IOS 5.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

dennisj00 said:


> I have the HDMI adapter for both and neither the iPad or iPad2 mirrors to the TV. I thought that was a feature of IOS 5.


I've used the VGA adapter to an Optoma pico projector and that works as I described. Have not tried the HDMI adapter. You might be right about HDMI and iOS 5, that rings a bell.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

klang said:


> My wife has an iPad and I have an iPad2. So far I've never run across an app that won't run equally well on either one.


More and more that's pushing me towards a "1." I can get any number of 64GIG AT&T GSM models for under $400 (before $25 in eBay bucks). I know it won't last more than a few months so spending less is probably better but then I keep saying ..... spend $150 more for a 16GIG "2" (I have no use for more than 16) and it will easily come back to me in the resale value.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> More and more that's pushing me towards a "1." I can get any number of 64GIG AT&T GSM models for under $400 (before $25 in eBay bucks). I know it won't last more than a few months so spending less is probably better but then I keep saying ..... spend $150 more for a 16GIG "2" (I have no use for more than 16) and it will easily come back to me in the resale value.


You gotta figure with a 1 you're going to get nailed for a new battery sooner rather than later. That's $90-$100. A 2 is still under warranty for the battery, at least until next spring, and you probably won't need a new one for 18 months or longer.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

You might take a look at the refurbished stuff from Apple. They carry a one year warranty.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Steve said:


> You gotta figure with a 1 you're going to get nailed for a new battery sooner rather than later. That's $90-$100. A 2 is still under warranty for the battery, at least until next spring, and you probably won't need a new one for 18 months or longer.


I probably won't have it for more than 3 months. :lol:


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

klang said:


> You might take a look at the refurbished stuff from Apple. They carry a one year warranty.


 Yea, just looked, they have some decent prices there. Too bad they charge sales tax and shipping. 

They even have iPad 2's.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> I probably won't have it for more than 3 months. :lol:


I'm just the opposite of you. I can no longer conceive of life without one! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

WOW........just WOW.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Steve said:


> I'm just the opposite of you. I can no longer conceive of life without one! :lol:


 I'm too old to conceive anything.

Anyway, I made the move (Amex better refund that $600 for the Galaxy 10.1 or this will be back on eBay).

I got a 3 month old iPad2 16GB w/AT&T 3G for $479 after 7% eBay bucks and using last quarters $20 in eBay bucks (~$529 net).

So far I've been through the Asus EiEiO-Pad (2 weeks), the Galaxy 10.1-Pad (~3 months). See how long this lasts. The real reason I wanted this was because I want to learn how to play the piano like they show on TV and the DirecTV app. :lol:

I'm sure when I tire of this I can get most of my money back because the average sale price on eBay is around $575-$595 for this model.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> I'm too old to conceive anything.
> 
> Anyway, I made the move (Amex better refund that $600 for the Galaxy 10.1 or this will be back on eBay).
> 
> ...


Well you've got 9 months of Apple Care left on it, so that's good, and you'll probably sell (or more likely upgrade this one to a 3) well before you'll need a new battery, so I think you made the right choice. Plus you'll be able to Skype with it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Who knows....you may end up coming back full circle because of this... 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197046


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Who knows....you may end up coming back full circle because of this...
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197046


You mean back to Android? Definite possibility but certainly not because of that device. That is a piece of hardware that I would probably have no use for. There are lots of much cheaper, much faster and much easier ways to get TV shows on any device and I would see most 'techies and geeks" continuing to do just that.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TBlazer07 said:


> You mean back to Android? Definite possibility but certainly not because of that device. That is a piece of hardware that I would probably have no use for. There are lots of much cheaper, much faster and much easier ways to get TV shows on any device and I would see most 'techies and geeks" continuing to do just that.


Not with the proper transcoding to multiple platforms...

But to each his own of course.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not with the proper transcoding to multiple platforms...
> 
> But to each his own of course.


 The "multiple platforms" are Android, IOS and computer, only 3. Never had a problem finding an MKV, AVI or H.264 1 hr TV show in 720P format, downloading it in well under 15 minutes and putting it on my PC or Android (and I assume IOS) device in another 5 minutes. Probably could transcode (if necessary, but never have had to in years) in under 15 minutes without paying for a box or possibly a monthly fee to do it.

One time, when I first had an iPhone 4, I transcoded a DVD I ripped for my Grandkids to put on my iPhone for a long car trip using some software package I have and the whole process took under 30-40 minutes. I do have a very fast PC so admittedly it could take much longer.

For those who don't know how or don't want to bother it definitely would be a good product.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TBlazer07 said:


> For those who don't know how or don't want to bother it definitely would be a good product.


Yup.

You indeed don't have to work for NASA to use it.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yup.
> 
> You indeed don't have to work for NASA to use it.


Really now, you don't have to be even close to a technical genius to be able to download a TV show and copy it to your phone or computer. They rarely need transcoding (at least for PC and Android). You just have to be not interested in doing it and want a very simple (and slow and time consuming) solution. It will be a niche device anyway as most people really won't even bother (not including the DBSTALK types of course). Eventually it will just sit around like the salad shooter, dancing egg slicer and the Chop Chop Mop Top. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TBlazer07 said:


> Really now, you don't have to be even close to a technical genius to be able to download a TV show and copy it to your phone or computer. They rarely need transcoding (at least for PC and Android). You just have to be not interested in doing it and want a very simple (and slow and time consuming) solution. It will be a niche device anyway as most people really won't even bother (not including the DBSTALK types of course). Eventually it will just sit around like the salad shooter, dancing egg slicer and the Chop Chop Mop Top. :lol:


I suspect we're talking apples and oranges here.

The abilities found in *nomad* itself, as well as its client are different, as are how transcoding is done and the processing steps. In addition, it there will be more to come per the First Look and website.

While it is not intended nor right for every DirecTV customer, I suspect it will become one of the more popular DirecTV optional devices. I recall many said WHDS (MRV) was a "niche" offering, and it proved to exceed that description significantly.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> Really now, you don't have to be even close to a technical genius to be able to download a TV show and copy it to your phone or computer. They rarely need transcoding (at least for PC and Android). You just have to be not interested in doing it and want a very simple (and slow and time consuming) solution. It will be a niche device anyway as most people really won't even bother (not including the DBSTALK types of course). *Eventually it will just sit around like the salad shooter, dancing egg slicer and the Chop Chop Mop Top. *:lol:


You could always bring it over to my house and let it sit with mine. I think mine's lonely.....:nono2: Perhaps there is an app that lets two of them propagate? That might be interesting. Little baby iPads running around.

By the way, I bought an iPad1 before I bought the iPad2 and quickly brought it back. For what that's worth.

Rich


----------



## Lucavex (Apr 26, 2011)

At this point in my life I don't see a need for a tablet device. I have my Bionic for portable entertainment consumption on the go, and does everything I need it to do and more. At home I have the Dell Laptop and my home theater PC. When home if I'm not up doing chores I'm lounging on the couch watching netflix or playing around on my laptop, so a tablet doesn't really have a use for me.

I always wondered how tablets have become so popular lately. It's essentially an underpowered laptop with no keyboard, so why would anyone want one as opposed to a laptop that may cost half as much? Is this another example of "Buy the device, find the need for it later"?

I really would like to understand this.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Lucavex said:


> At this point in my life I don't see a need for a tablet device. I have my Bionic for portable entertainment consumption on the go, and does everything I need it to do and more. At home I have the Dell Laptop and my home theater PC. When home if I'm not up doing chores I'm lounging on the couch watching netflix or playing around on my laptop, so a tablet doesn't really have a use for me.
> 
> *I always wondered how tablets have become so popular lately. It's essentially an underpowered laptop with no keyboard, so why would anyone want one as opposed to a laptop that may cost half as much? Is this another example of "Buy the device, find the need for it later"?*
> 
> I really would like to understand this.


If your depiction was accurate, that might indeed be the case.

There are many tablets that not only have as much power as some laptops (my Android tablet for example has a dual core processor and supports HD video presentation) - and can actually perform most, if not all (depending on one's needs) functions done on their laptop. It also is offered with a detachable keyboard that also has another complimentary battery inside.

Tablets are about portability, versatility, and mobility. Also, they are generally 1/2 or less the weight of laptops.

If one travels frequently, seeing the firsthand benefits of taking a tablet instead of a laptop are quite obvious, especially if one can replicate the needed functionality. Those who already embrace mobile devices add to that preference.

All that said - I've always made it a point to state that tablets are indeed not right for everyone, nor should people get a tablet just for the sake of saying they have one - it would make sense that you should have a distinct purpose like any other purchase.


----------



## Lucavex (Apr 26, 2011)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> If your depiction was accurate, that might indeed be the case.
> 
> There are many tablets that not only have as much power as some laptops (my Android tablet for example has a dual core processor and supports HD video presentation) - and can actually perform most, if not all (depending on one's needs) functions done on their laptop. It also is offered with a detachable keyboard that also has another complimentary battery inside.
> 
> ...


That makes a little more sense to me. Having only used a tablet a few times, I couldn't see the draw behind it, as neat as it looked. Of course, my personal preference is to have a mobile rig capable of at least doing some moderate gaming and audio/video editing, so my bias is towards power over portability.

However, if I put myself in the shoes of a frequent traveler, the lower weight of the tablet would certainly be a draw, especially if it can perform most of the functions a person on the go would need it to do, in addition to some entertainment.

Should I ever lead a less sedentary lifestyle, I may look into getting one.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Lucavex said:


> That makes a little more sense to me. Having only used a tablet a few times, I couldn't see the draw behind it, as neat as it looked. Of course, my personal preference is to have a mobile rig capable of at least doing some moderate gaming and audio/video editing, so my bias is towards power over portability.
> 
> However, if I put myself in the shoes of a frequent traveler, the lower weight of the tablet would certainly be a draw, especially if it can perform most of the functions a person on the go would need it to do, in addition to some entertainment.
> 
> Should I ever lead a less sedentary lifestyle, I may look into getting one.


Interesting.

Within the next 6 months, you'll start seeing tablets with quad-core procesors and other features targeting gamers in particular. Maybe at that time, you'll have a defined purpose.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Within the next 6 months, you'll start seeing tablets with quad-core procesors and other features targeting gamers in particular. Maybe at that time, you'll have a defined purpose.


Or he might retain his sanity.....:lol:

Rich


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

rich584 said:


> You could always bring it over to my house and let it sit with mine. I think mine's lonely.....:nono2: Perhaps there is an app that lets two of them propagate? That might be interesting. Little baby iPads running around.
> 
> By the way, I bought an iPad1 before I bought the iPad2 and quickly brought it back. For what that's worth.
> 
> Rich


 Actually was referring to the NOMAD device in that message.

As for the 2 tablets having a play date with breeding in mind you would need to buy the iAGRA and iMATE apps. They wouldn't need the iPAD until a few months after birth but there are iMONE pills to even prevent that.


----------

